# Slash in Canada



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

the closest to me...BELLEVILLE...very nice...think i'll be in attendance!!



> Legendary guitarist Slash (VELVET REVOLVER, ex-GUNS N' ROSES) has announced the following North American tour dates:
> 
> Aug. 29 - San Francisco, CA - The Warfield Theater
> Aug. 31 - Aspen, CO - Belly Up
> ...


BLABBERMOUTH.NET - SLASH: North American Tour Dates Announced


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

oooohhhh i wonder if i can find a way to the toronto show! his new album is awesome!


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

now that's someone i would like to see . i was that guy the attacked him the other day i want another shot ..... just kiddin


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

hahaha, yeah, i'm just glad he's ok and able to keep touring.

I'm gonna try for Belleville too, even though I'm in Toronto. I really like the Empire as a venue.

SHould be a good concert, I really like his solo disc and his old stuff ain't too bad neither


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

Anyone know when tickets will be on sale for the September show in Toronto?


----------



## edward (Jan 27, 2009)

Got my tickets for the Belleville show. Kim Mitchell is opening. Should be a good time!


----------



## v-verb (Mar 29, 2007)

I checked Ticketmaster - nothing yet


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

thats very cool... no calgary show though... very un-cool


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Toronto tickets go on sale this Friday - $46.50
Couple of presales start on Thursday.


----------



## TeleTessa (Feb 26, 2010)

Saw Slash about 5 years ago with VR and really enjoyed the whole experience even the mosh pit. I may buy tickets for this I had no idea he was on tour or coming and haven't heard the new album. Thank you for posting this information.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Saw the show last night in Calgary. There were only about 1300 people there, but really good show. Really good song selection, band was tight, sound was pretty good and Slash was playing his ass off. All in all a good show.


----------

